# The Rut



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone experienced the rut taking effect yet?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I had one buck working it pretty hard last week, but nothing this week so far........hunting Bountiful/NSL......


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Very much so.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Very much so.


I agree.

PRO


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

In full swing.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Right on target!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Apperently Pro and Treehuger don't understand that these need to be three word answers.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It sure is.

Better?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

without a doubt. 8)


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

not tonight honey!!!!!!!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I am rutting.....


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Can we answer in haiku?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Horny buck sniffs butts
Cannot smell me sneaking up
That's expensive tail


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I love to hunt the bucks so much
While they are chasing does and such
But what I know and what I hate
While these male critters try to mate
They quit thinking with their brain
and they run reckless like a train
I stand with bow in hand and watch
and know the shot I will not botch
These deer I have no chance to bag
cause I already used my tag.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

If you use a real southern drawl and slow it down a bit you should be able to pick up the iambic pentameter part of it.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

2 words 4 u "pre-rut"


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> 2 words 4 u "pre-rut"


That's only 2 words therefore you will not be acknowledged.

I guess you could call it pre rut. I've seen plenty of little guys and a few bigger deer sniffing them some deer chawch (sp?). I think it's a bit early to see mature bucks giving them the business.

HOGAN, I think what's going on right now could be considered cervid foreplay.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree! I think the big boys are near, but will not appear until right close to the big event. They let the smaler bucks run the does ragged and then they don't have to chase as much, they are ready to "give it up". I still do not know what my limitations are. I need to do some serious sole searching. 30"+?

THe deer are coming down slow but sure but weekend warriors will push them to Brighton ski resort Sat morning. FYI you have a much better chance of them walking down to you not running up after them!!! But every year I see idiots chasing deer straight uphill, maybe they know something I do not? :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I agree! I think the big boys are near, but will not appear until right close to the big event. They let the smaler bucks run the does ragged and then they don't have to chase as much, they are ready to "give it up". I still do not know what my limitations are. I need to do some serious sole searching. 30"+?
> 
> THe deer are coming down slow but sure but weekend warriors will push them to Brighton ski resort Sat morning. FYI you have a much better chance of them walking down to you not running up after them!!! But every year I see idiots chasing deer straight uphill, maybe they know something I do not? :lol:


Uhh, maybe that the wind blows downhill?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I just smothered my self in deer wiz. I hope a 30" tries to mount me! I will have a special surprize for him! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I just smothered my self in deer wiz. I hope a 30" tries to mount me! I will have a special surprize for him! :wink:


Gee wiz HOGAN !! I hope that 30" doesn't have a surprize for you... :shock: ..


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys I need a little love on the poem, that took a bit to bust out.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

GREAT POEM EPEK (or should I say EPIC)! ! ! ! ! That poem was so wonderful! ! ! ! ! Good Job!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

What can I say, I was speechless after reading your masterpiece!!  8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Guys I need a little love on the poem, that took a bit to bust out.


I thought it was a song.. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> EPEK....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smitty.... thats hilarious.... I think that guy lives in my apartment complex. Isn't that beer Schlitz or something like that?? Oh, EPEK, that was good stuff too.... although I liked the Haiku a lot too. :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Does watching a big buck mount a doe twice with in an hour mean they are rutting?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Does watching a big buck mount a doe twice with in an hour mean they are rutting?


Naw...that means your a perv!

Oh, and can you send coordinates. :wink:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha ha ha...PERV! :rotfl:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

As it was playing leap frog, something kept getting caught that would not let it actually get over the doe, he did not seem to frustrated at his inability to get over the doe, and did keep trying to play the game as often as he could and on a side note, he was passing some tremendous genes.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I got 15 yards from an ok buck (20x18ish 3x) at about 2:30 this afternoon. He had his nose buried in a does rear and let me slip in that close. I could have killed him, but it's so early! It was fun to cat and mouse him for a bit. The does don't seem quite ready, There may be a few drippers, but I'd say give it a week.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got back hunting tonight and the rut is going for sure still, I had a 4 point that followed a doe for thousands of yards and never got more than 2 feet from her rear end.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I took some pics of a 3 pt. giving a doe the red rocket on friday. Whew! I needed a smoke after that one.


----------

